# european style windows



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You won't like the price of the good windows because of the different concept of value.

I had a friend that tried to find them, but the dealers and distributors were "discouraged" from importing them by U.S. manufacturers.

I assume you are talking about the multi-function (Tilt, swivel, etc.) with the super weatherstripping and IGUs.


----------



## Julia (Aug 17, 2008)

I found at least 2 supplies in the States and/or Canada, one listed below. I was wondering if anyone bought and installed these kind of widows. we have seen them all over in Europe and they are very nice, easy to wash and maintain.


http://www.cahaneuropeanwindow.com/tiltturn_concept.shtml


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

*Remodeling > european style windows*

Are they the good windoes or not? - BMW/Mecedes or Yugos?

An internet post only gives what is desired by the poster/company/importer.


----------



## oberon (Apr 29, 2006)

Dual action or tilt/turn windows are a little harder to find on this side of the big pond, but there are a number of companies out there that carry them.

Keep in mind that how your windows are installed is a huge factor in unit performance and that is doubly true with tilt/turns since they have to be installed perfectly if you want both functions to perform correctly. 

You might try googling tilt/turn or dual action windows and see what you find. For the most part, a well made tilt-turn is going to be one of the most energy efficient windows on the market (if installed correctly), but like all things there is also junk out there. On the positive note, since these things cost a fair bit of money to produce (as well as to buy), generally speaking it is higher end companies that produce them for the most part (but not all).

And I put tilt/turns in my daughters new house. She loves them and pretty much everyone who visits her seems to be amazed by them as well.


----------



## Julia (Aug 17, 2008)

*turn/tilt windows*

thanks to all for replaying. I am in North East and so far have not found a source of turn/tilt windows. the local building suppliers either do not know about that kind of windows or pretends not to know. 

any info about this kind of windows in NE would be appreciated.


----------



## oberon (Apr 29, 2006)

Although I don't recommend or endorse any particular company, here are a few possible options for you to consider:

http://www.marvin.com/?page=Tilt_Turn_And_Hopper - available nation-wide

http://www.innotech-windows.com/fab/benefits.html - west coast Canadian mfg, but available out of the midwest USA

http://www.tntwindows.com/ also a west Canadian company, I don't know what their availability on the east coast is

http://www.kolbe-kolbe.com/homeOwner/index.cfm?page=products&sub=windowsInfo&id=9&detail=55 midwest mfg, but available all along the east coast as well

http://www.architecturalwindows.com/default.htm Florida company.

I am at least somewhat familiar with the companies that I listed above.


http://www.diyshutters.com/tiltwindows.htm and http://www.solarinnovations.com/residential/tilt-n-turn/ 
both of these guys are located in PA, but I really don't know anything about either of them


----------



## Julia (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you very much for the info


----------



## Benluoi (Sep 4, 2008)

*European tilt and turn windows*

Advertising is not permitted by suppliers or contractors. Link and contact information removed. ***Thekctermite***


----------



## eurocraftwindows (Sep 8, 2008)

Advertising is not permitted by suppliers or contractors. Link and contact information removed. ***Thekctermite***


----------

